# Best one hit polish/pad?



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

I want a polish to remove light swirls from silver ford paint work via a Dual Action Polisher.

I don't have a huge amount of time nor an indoor area to work so time is of the essence. Due to the colour it's never going to have a deep gloss so i'm just looking for a one hit solution to "enhance" the appearance.

What pad/polish combination would you suggest?

Thanks

Jimmy.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

You can properly try Autofinesse tripple with your da, never tried this, and i;m not to sure of its compatible with a da, just came to my mind, seen reviews on here where they use this product on there doorshuts and they look good when done.

Another one came to my mind is meguiars 205, but you will need to place some protection down afterwards.


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have Zaino so i didn't mean the one hit needed to include protection.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Another one came to my mind is meguiars 205, but you will need to place some protection down afterwards.


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

jimmy669966 said:


> I have Zaino so i didn't mean the one hit needed to include protection.


do you have zaino AIO?

that is great via DA using a polishing pad :thumb:


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

nicp2007 said:


> do you have zaino AIO?
> 
> that is great via DA using a polishing pad :thumb:


I do, but i didn't think it had enough cut for removing swirls.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Menzerna power finish and a orange hexlogic or lake country orange constant pressure pad will yield good results.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

The above has delivered some great results for me.
As below.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=233853


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Anymore suggestions? lol... (not that the ones already suggested aren't helpful, but there must be a few more opinions).

Ask a detailing question on a detailing forum and you get 5 replies in 3 hours, suggest a review isn't impartial and the world and its wife want to give their $0.02:lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Menzerna 3.02 on a tangerine ht pad. Enough cut to knock out fairly deep marks and all swirls but soft enough pad to finish without leaving marks. The polish if worked right will finish perfectly well also


----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

G techniq p1 worked well on a scrap bmw bonnet with 2 pads but ford is a lot softer so should be good for one.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Menzerna 3.02 on a tangerine ht pad. Enough cut to knock out fairly deep marks and all swirls but soft enough pad to finish without leaving marks. The polish if worked right will finish perfectly well also


I'm with you on that, although my weapon of choice is the Menzerna Orange polishing pad.


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Maxolen super 3in1 with our white medium pad works a treat on silver :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Festool 9000


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Megs MF correction and then apply you own lsp?


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

If it's very light swirls only, could try Lime Prime on a polishing pad?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

autobrite euphoria on a chem guys hex polishing pad

or scholl a15 on an orange scholl pad


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

steve from wath said:


> autobrite euphoria on a chem guys hex polishing pad
> 
> or scholl a15 on an orange scholl pad


I thought euphoria is only suppose to be used by hand use, not machine.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

xpert 1500 excellent


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> I thought euphoria is only suppose to be used by hand use, not machine.


ive used it on a polishing pad,low speed on a da

aslo cherry glaze is very good by machine


----------



## Chef996TurboS (Jan 18, 2012)

nicp2007 said:


> do you have zaino AIO?
> 
> that is great via DA using a polishing pad :thumb:


Sorry for the slight hijack but I have A10 & was wondering if it could be used with a DA.
Now I know you can what polishing pad would you recommend using?
And what speed would you be using?
Do you use the DA to put on & off or just on & buff off by hand?

Thanks


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Chef996TurboS said:


> Sorry for the slight hijack but I have A10 & was wondering if it could be used with a DA.
> Now I know you can what polishing pad would you recommend using?
> And what speed would you be using?
> Do you use the DA to put on & off or just on & buff off by hand?
> ...


I'd go for a blu pad for soft paint and white one for medium and hard paint at speed 4 on a DAS. Do the whole car, wait an hour, longer in cold temperature and buff off


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

203S on LC tangerine or even cyan pad if you need the extra cut. Still finishes really nice!


----------



## Chef996TurboS (Jan 18, 2012)

ercapoccia said:


> I'd go for a blu pad for soft paint and white one for medium and hard paint at speed 4 on a DAS. Do the whole car, wait an hour, longer in cold temperature and buff off


Thanks mate, when you say the blu or white pads what make of pad do you mean?
Is the buff off of Z-A10 done by hand then?

Sorry if this is obvious but I am very new to all this.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I recently gave Britemax Blackmax a go on my Audi using a Lake Country Black pad on a DA and was very impressed with the amount of swirls it removed! I completed a couple of passes and the paint was essentially swirl free and as smooth as silk. It performed a lot, lot better than I thought it would.

Another option I hear talked about a lot is Auto Finesse Rejuvenate. I have this to try on my wives car. Looking forward to having a go.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Chef996TurboS said:


> Thanks mate, when you say the blu or white pads what make of pad do you mean?
> Is the buff off of Z-A10 done by hand then?
> 
> Sorry if this is obvious but I am very new to all this.


Many brand follow the same pad cutting color chart like CG HexLogic or LC CSS but any finishing or light polishing pad would be good. 
To be more specific i'd go with open cell finishing pad on soft paint and closed cell polishing pad for medium and hard paint. As usual the less aggressive combo first. 
You have just to remove the hazed residue with a soft buffing MF by hand.

Have a look to this thread


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

id_doug said:


> I recently gave Britemax Blackmax a go on my Audi using a Lake Country Black pad on a DA and was very impressed with the amount of swirls it removed! I completed a couple of passes and the paint was essentially swirl free and as smooth as silk. It performed a lot, lot better than I thought it would.
> 
> Another option I hear talked about a lot is Auto Finesse Rejuvenate. I have this to try on my wives car. Looking forward to having a go.


Blackmax is a nice finishing polish with a good filling capability. You would get a very good result but most of the marks are just hidden instead of be removed. Also SRP would do a good job in that way.

If you want actually correct the swirls i'd go for 203S or 106FA if you are looking for a diminishing polish and P1 for a non diminishing with a white or green polishing pad.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


> 203S on LC tangerine or even cyan pad if you need the extra cut. Still finishes really nice!


+1:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Good thread here, very knowledgeable field this topic, nice one.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

ercapoccia said:


> Blackmax is a nice finishing polish with a good filling capability. You would get a very good result but most of the marks are just hidden instead of be removed. Also SRP would do a good job in that way.
> 
> If you want actually correct the swirls i'd go for 203S or 106FA if you are looking for a diminishing polish and P1 for a non diminishing with a white or green polishing pad.


I dont think Blackmax has any filling capabilities. What you see is what you get. You might be getting mixed up with PB Blackhole?

From i4detailing website

"Perfect for removing 3000 grit sanding marks, micro-surface imperfection and oxidation. By polishing with Black Max, the depth and brilliance of shine is simply dazzling. Contains no silicones or waxes and leaves a non-oily mirror like surface ready to be sealed."


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

id_doug said:


> I dont think Blackmax has any filling capabilities. What you see is what you get. You might be getting mixed up with PB Blackhole?
> 
> From i4detailing website
> 
> "Perfect for removing 3000 grit sanding marks, micro-surface imperfection and oxidation. By polishing with Black Max, the depth and brilliance of shine is simply dazzling. Contains no silicones or waxes and leaves a non-oily mirror like surface ready to be sealed."


Try an IPA wipe down after blackmax


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

ercapoccia said:


> Try an IPA wipe down after blackmax


I asked Britemax direct:-

"As it [Blackmax] contains no waxes or silicones does that mean it contains no fillers?"

And this was there answer:-

"That's correct no added fillers, but like many finishing polishes if not worked long enough can fill slightly."

Hope this helps :thumb:


----------

